# porsche and vw center bore



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

i need to know what size centering rings i need to order


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: porsche and vw center bore (furious GTi)*

Porsche wheel should be 71.6mm, Vw is 57......


----------

